# Schnur zerreissbar



## Steffe (2. September 2016)

Hallo Freunde,

Ich bin beruflich für längere Zeit in Schweden und konnte mein Equipment nicht mitnehmen. Also rein in den Angelladen und das nötigste Spinngeschir für Barsch Zander und kleine Hechte gekauft. Nun daheim beim Schnur testen (Mono) konnte ich wenn ich sehr kräftig die Schnur zwischen beiden Händen ziehe diese zerreißen. Ist mir in Deutschland irgendwie nie gelungen. Nun meine Frage: Ist das normal bei duennen monos oder ist die Schnur hinüber?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

welche Tragkraft ist denn angegeben bei Deiner Schnur?

(kg oder lbs)


----------



## tomsen83 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Überlagert und/oder zuviel UV-Strahlung abbekommen...


----------



## Steffe (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Leider keine Ahnung habe ein komplett set gekauft da es wirklich nur für die Zwischenzeit halten soll. Mist das heißt ich kann da morgen gleich hin und reklamieren? Sicher dass das dünne monos nicht einfach an sich haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

"dünne" Mono - ist relativ...

Deswegen hab ich ja nach Tragkraft gefragt. 

Ich denke so ab  4 Kilo aufwärts wirds schwerer (nicht unmöglich) die einfach zu zerreisen, so 2 -  3 Kilo reisste recht einfach durch..


----------



## Steffe (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Okay danke. Da ich schon die hand umwickeln muss und sehr kraftig ziehen werden es dann schon 5 kg sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Dann wäre das absolut ok für die von Dir genannten Barsch, Zander und kleine Hechte..


----------



## feederbrassen (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*



Steffe schrieb:


> Okay danke. Da ich schon die hand umwickeln muss und sehr kraftig ziehen werden es dann schon 5 kg sein.


Mono bis etwa 0,20mm lassen sich gut durch reissen das sind etwa 4-5kg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

naja, realistisch (inkl. der 10% Übertoleranz beim Durchmesser) dürften bei einer 20iger eher so 3,5 - 4,5 kg real sein, je nach Dehnung/Härte - was aber jetzt Korinthenkackerei von mir ist ;-))

Bei "schwerem zerreissen können" (denke wird was um 25er sein) passts allemal für Barsch und Zander und lütte Hechte..


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Bei ruckartiger Belastung reißt die Schnur früher.
Manche schaffen ohne Probleme 30er oder 35er Mono zu zerreißen, ohne|supergri Verletzung der Hände.
Außerdem ist das Stück Schnur unter Umständen zu kurz, was Du zwischen den Händen hast, dann fehlt die Dehnung als Puffer.
Kurze Methodfeeder-Vorfächer von etwa 10 cm reißen auch schnell, wenn man nicht aufpaßt.


----------



## Spinfischer (2. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Ziehst du an der gestreckten Schnur oder eine ruckartige Bewegung an durchhängender Schnur?
Mit oder ohne Knoten?

Wenn es eine recht harte Schnur ist, die dann auch noch durchhängt, ist das kein Wunder ... bei geflochtenen Schnüren sogar noch schlimmer.

Sogar eine 0,50er Geflochtene und dicker mit einem Schlaufenknoten an jedem Ende kriegst du locker zum Reißen ... solange sie durchhängt! 
Das liegt es an der fehlenden Dehnung.


----------



## Ruti Island (3. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Eine monofile Schnur, egal welcher Stärke, darf niemals nie reißen. Tausche sie unbedingt um. Am besten nimmst du mindestens eine 0,70er geflochtene, weil der Kollege über mir zerreißt ja selbst ne 0,50er noch locker...

Ironie aus.


----------



## pike-81 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Moinsen!
Kannst ja mal einen Zugtest mit einer Waage machen. 
Am besten mit der Montage, die Du dann am Wasser einsetzt. 
Wenn Dir die Tragkraft dann paßt, Bremse richtig einstellen. 
Mit der Dehnung von Schnur und Rute solltest Du dann klarkommen. 
Vielleicht ist die Schnur aber auch einfach zu dünn, für Dein Vorhaben. 
Dann halt wechseln. 
Ob eine gerissene Schnur ein Grund für eine Reklamierung ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Zumal die Anbieter uns eh das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen, was Durchmesser und Tragkraft angeht. 
Wichtig ist natürlich noch der passende Knoten, sonst nützt die beste Schnur nichts. 
Die Seite finde ich sehr gut:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Sebbo85 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Schnur zerreissbar*

Ruckartig bekommt man auch 30er-40er geflecht durchgerissen, vorrausgesetzt man schützt seine hände irgendwie.. würd mir da keine sorgen machen


----------

